# Contract Administrator - Calgary



## tamermol (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi

My name is Tamer and I recently moved to Calgary with my partner. I already had work lined up before we got here, but my partner is currently looking for employment. I believe most employment here is through networking rather than job advertisement? 

My partner is a Contract Administrator/Commercial Contract Specialist. She has 3 years experience in major Oil and Gas Contracts, with 5 years total Administrative experience. She has a Bachelor of Law degree, attained in Australia.

If anyone has any contacts, know of any potential employment opportunities etc, please let me know.

Thanks


Tamer


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

tamermol said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Tamer and I recently moved to Calgary with my partner. I already had work lined up before we got here, but my partner is currently looking for employment. I believe most employment here is through networking rather than job advertisement?
> 
> ...


You are in the heart of Canada's Oil & Gas major offices. So finding work at an Oil/Gas Corporate office in Calgary shouldn't be that hard. Do online searches for Oil & Gas Corporations in Calgary, and send out general applications to these firms.


----------

